# Fees for sewing classes? how much per?



## AngieM2

I've been asked a few times to teach sewing down at the ice rink. Both basic and then into the practice costume sewing. I'm thinking of doing it. Heck, one mom asked if I'd come to her home (since I don't let anyone come to mine, no room).

I'm wondering how much would be reasonable to charge. I'd probably be able to use the Ice Complex's conference room and could do 6 or 8 at a time around the big desk/tables. This would be something I'm pretty sure the rink would like, and I've taught a one time class once before just cause I wanted the parents to save some money.

A store bought practice dress can be about $20 on up to around $40, easily. And I know with some thoughtful shopping you can get enough lycra for a little ones outfit for about $5 or $6, and special fabrics about $35 (those outfits are usually about $70+ to purchase).

So - those that teach sewing and charge for it, can you give me some of your figures to consider in this application?

Thanks, Angie


----------



## CJ

Well personally I'd charge $50 an hour if I were you, but certainly no less than $25.

If you were near me, I'd happily pay $50 an hour for private instruction.


----------



## BusyBees2

I don't teach sewing, so I'm not sure. I think I'd suggest figuring your hourly 'wage' and start from there. A 3 hour class wouldn't cost as much as a 5 hour class, etc. Keep in mind too that if you are sharing your machines, there could be damage & certainly wear/tear to consider.

I'm sure you have considered this too, but I'd keep class size really small. If you get one person that can't visualize putting a puzzle together they will take all your time and efforts. Had this happen with a beginner quilting class...person just didn't get it.


----------



## sewsilly

I charge $10/hour/person and I keep my maximum very low... 6 is too many people if they're gonna learn something. I can do 6 knitters, but the first two hours are tough with beginners. I'm happier and they're happier with smaller groups.

I do a set 'class' with a notebook. We cover a lesson a day, not more, not less and we always have 'homework'. 

It's a system I've come up with and it works well for me. I always have a waiting list.

dawn


----------



## Ardie/WI

I have no idea what you should charge but I have to say that, IMO, you will be an excellent teacher.


----------



## Callieslamb

I agree, you would do great at teaching sewing!

Are these beginning sewing students or do they already have a basic idea of what to do?
If they are all beginners, I would keep the class down to 5 students. More if some are experienced. I would charge $25 per class minimum with them bringing their own machines and materials. Less students -more money - as in more private lessons. 

But we all know the reality is what can the people pay?


----------



## sancraft

When D started out, she took a class and the lady charged $100. for 4 classes. The class was 1 hour long. At class 2, the lady gave us our money back and said D was good enough to teach the class on her self-taught knowledge.


----------



## Jaclynne

The quilt workshops I've looked into joining were around $25 per hour, then there was a 'supply package' to purchase. You brought your own machine too.
I've never taken a sewing class, but I have done writing workshops. It works out to $25 per hour too.

I've noticed over the years that personal instruction for anything, be it crafts, writing, sewing, art etc, stays pretty much in the same price range. Now days, its around $25 per hour.

Halo


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks folks, keep the info coming or comments.

$25 seems to be the general amount mentioned.

Right now I have to go finish sewing lights and ornaments on the Christmas tree.

Tonight is dress rehearsal. 

I think most of these ladies can do buttons, and maybe a hem. Pretty basic sewing skills needed at first.

If I live through this show weekend, I may consider it again after sleeping a lot and resting.

Take care folks.
Angie


----------



## CJ

Just a thought... but $25 per "class" just sounds more reasonable than $25 per "hour", even if the class is an hour long.


----------



## poultryprincess

I teach Quilting & eBay.......I will take up to 8 students. I charge $12.50 per hour ( $25 per nite, per student ) When I am teaching @ Large stores or the Needlework festival I also have a "KIT" fee. YOU make up the kit with the items needed for the class, include the thread, fabric, elastic, lace etc. Everything! This will ease the students mind - nothing worse than taking a class & you don't know the proper things to buy.......you charge them for the supplies & a small fee for the Kit, instructions / pattern & packaging. You will Luv teaching, it's fun.....good luck!


----------



## Callieslamb

CJ said:


> Just a thought... but $25 per "class" just sounds more reasonable than $25 per "hour", even if the class is an hour long.


I agree. 

If I were taking a sewing class, after hauling all the stuff there and getting set up - I would want it to last more than an hour too. When I was working with teenagers, they would just barely get started and time was up - so we went to a 2 hour class.


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks ladies. After tonight it might be well into the new year.

I'm beat. But that "per class" sure does sound better. And I like the kit idea.

Angie


----------

